# libcrypt installation failture



## Slesarev (Feb 6, 2009)

while making dependencies of /ports/x11/gnome2 i get

```
Making all in extensions
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net-im/empathy/work/empathy-2.24.1/extensions'
/usr/local/bin/gmkdir -p _gen
xsltproc --nonet --novalid --xinclude ../tools/identity.xsl \
                misc.xml > _gen/misc.xml
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgcrypt.so.15" not found, required by "xsltproc"
gmake[2]: *** [_gen/misc.xml] Error 1
```
Well, I`ve reinstalled that libcrypt several times, but the error still remains.


----------



## crsd (Feb 6, 2009)

try following instructions in 20090107 entry in /usr/src/UPDATING


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 6, 2009)

I think you need to update your ports tree, because the libxslt port's Makefile has:


```
LIB_DEPENDS+=   gcrypt.16:${PORTSDIR}/security/libgcrypt
```

If I look in /usr/local/lib/, I see:


```
/usr/local/lib/libgcrypt.so.16
```

So something's out of date there.

crsd (above) means: /usr/ports/UPDATING:


```
20090107:
  AFFECTS: users of security/libgcrypt
  AUTHOR: rafan@FreeBSD.org

  libgcrypt has been upgraded to 1.4.3 which has a shared library
  version bump. You need to reinstall all ports depending on it.
  Use something like this:

  portupgrade -rf libgcrypt
  portmaster -r libgcrypt
```


----------



## crsd (Feb 6, 2009)

heh, sorry, that should read "/usr/ports/UPDATING", of course


----------

